# Snapperfest Petition!



## tyler0912 (May 15, 2012)

First Thread in a while...


SNAPPERFEST PETITION PLEASE SIGN! 
IT has not been going long and it already has nearly 6,000 members i have signed as tyler,tiago,big momma.... Ive posted it on the tortoise facebook please pass this round and sign!!!

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/stopsnapperfest/


----------



## ascott (May 15, 2012)

Signed....don't know what good will do...but joined in again.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (May 15, 2012)

ascott said:


> Signed....don't know what good will do...but joined in again.



My sentiments exactly.

Online petitions, in my opinion, do not accomplish much. One person can sign more than once using multiple aliases, making the numbers inaccurate. And after X number of signatures have been reached, then what? We all can pat ourselves on the back and say "Hey, there's X people who are upset about this on the internet enough to click a button." What have we changed?

IMHO, part of this battle is exposure. Some of you have seen the youtube videos. Share them. Spread them. Show the world what goes on every year in Ohio County, Indiana. Hit that town where it hurts: bad press and their own pocketbooks. If fewer people attend this event, it generates less revenue for the town. The same thing is happening for rattlesnake roundups and nerves are being struck. Change is on the horizon there, so there is hope for Snapperfest.

No need to be excessively ugly about it. Just explain that this is animal cruelty and it is wrong, plain and simple. 

Just a little bit more and I'll get off my soapbox...

This is kind of the same stuff like what we've dealt with all these ridiculous exotic animal laws and reptile bans, etc. In general, sitting in front of your computer, liking and sharing a few posts on Facebook, joining a group, and signing a few online petitions are NOT going to bring about any change. Get off your butt, find out which congressman and state officials you need to contact (yeah, it may take some digging), and start making phonecalls and writing ACTUAL letters. Emails can be ignored. But when their mailbox starts getting jammed with real letters from pissed-off herpers and their secretaries are complaining about all the people calling about snapperfest, and their answering machines are full of messages from concerned voters...THAT gets their attention.

Just sayin'


----------



## Kerryann (May 15, 2012)

Omg horrible..


----------



## Bow (May 21, 2012)

http://www.aldf.org/article.php?id=1925
This is what I found when I did a bit of research. It's pretty bad. Apparently they advertise it as 'family friendly' because the don't TRY to kill the turtles, the majority of the turtles do end up dying from stress and/ or injury.


----------

